# Ubuntu and Wireless card



## Diz (Jul 22, 2010)

I've decided to install Ubunut on my hard drive, alongside Vista. 

Unfortunately, Ubuntu won't recognize my wireless card, so it is basically useless without the internet. It's a Dell Vostro 1510 laptop, and I get internet through a wireless wifi network with our home desktop.

The wireless card is a built in Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card.

Does anyone have a solution?

I've looked in the trouble shooting, and it told me to turn off IVA6 or something, by editing a file. Strangely enough, the file I was supposed to change was not where the help file said it would be.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 22, 2010)

God_damn_ I'm having this problem too, and I'm pretty close to just buying a new wireless card because nothing I've tried has worked. Mine's an atheros 9285 though. 

What have you tried so far? ndiswrapper lets you use the windows drivers for wireless cards, but then that's a matter of whether or not ndiswrapper supports your card. I wish I could help more, but I can't figure my problem out either. :\


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 22, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> God_damn_ I'm having this problem too, and I'm pretty close to just buying a new wireless card because nothing I've tried has worked. Mine's an atheros 9285 though.


You're looking for the atl1e driver, I think. I can't remember where I found it, search around a bit.

To both of you: run iwconfig from terminal, see if any devices are found. Or check in network tools if there's a wlan0 interface.


----------



## Diz (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, in the trouble shooting thing, it has a link to NDISwrapper, but when I click it, a window pops up and says it can't be found.

I've tried running iwconfig, but I forget what it returns. Will look for the wlan0 as well. Just a minute.

Yeah, it says the network is disabled. Underneath that, it says that the logical name is wlan0.

I found this in the network tools:

Network device:	wlan0 
Hardware address:	00:23:4e:bc:c1:dc 
Multicast:	Enabled 
MTU:	1500 
Link speed:	not available 
State:	Inactive 
Transmitted packets:	0 
Transmission errors:	0 
Received packets:	0 
Reception errors:	0 
Collisions:	0 

I have no idea how to make it active, either.


----------

